# 1898 Quadrant Chainless ladies model cycle



## dnc1 (Dec 29, 2020)

I recently became custodian of an 1898 Quadrant Chainless ladies model bicycle.
It requires much work to make it rideable.
I intend to make it rideable over time, and for it to be used as intended, occasionally.
There are 4 or 5 such bicycles in museum collections in the UK and an unknown quantity in private ownership (I know of 2 examples).
It is in a pretty parlous state, but worth saving I think.
Here is an advert depicting the Lloyd's Patent Cross Roller Gear that it features......





It is unlike any other Chainless drive system, utilizing barrel shaped roller bearings instead of the usual pinions/gears......








I'd like to highlight the equally different saddle initially.
Of Quadrant's own design, I've never seen anything like it. It features some 20 small springs!




















Different indeed; it is lacking it's leather top cover but is mostly complete.
The saddle rails are square in section and I have the correct saddle clamp.
This is what it should look like.....








But it is difficult to see how the two leather layers are attached to each other, and I am assuming there is a layer of (probably) horsehair as the sandwich filling.
I can see a few rivets but I cannot work out how it attaches to the leather layer atop my example.
Most of the surviving bicycles don't have the original saddles unfortunately so there isn't much info to go on. Mine may well be the only original ladies pattern saddle surviving
I was hoping there may be some saddle experts who can give an opinion?
To be continued.....


----------



## The Admiral (Dec 29, 2020)

Very cool bike! Orient used a somewhat similar drive system on their chainless bikes, with the roller bearings. Not 100% the same, but close. Good luck with the project. I’m sure some more experienced members will chime in about the saddle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks @The Admiral.
I didn't know of the 'Orient' chainless system, I'll look it up.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 29, 2020)

cool, never seen one before
that saddle is pretty interesting, hopefully it's salvageable ..... I would sandblast that thing with glass beads or aluminium oxide and see the result


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 29, 2020)

Better to soak in oxalic acid


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 29, 2020)

Wow--- yes Orient had the same system called spin rollers I wonder who got the patent rights from who - like my Durkopp licenced by Rover


----------



## locomotion (Dec 29, 2020)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Better to soak in oxalic acid



i have never tried that method
might be .... can't tell
sandblasting with aluminium oxide is really soft abrasive .... will remove all rust without digging in


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 29, 2020)

Oxalic acid is used, extensively, for removing rust from oil and gas cans, for many years. It only removes iron oxide and some lead-based paints.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 30, 2020)

bikejunk said:


> Wow--- yes Orient had the same system called spin rollers I wonder who got the patent rights from who - like my Durkopp licenced by Rover



I checked out the 'Sager' system that Orient used.
They didn't use rollers at the hub end of the drive shaft.....





A minor difference,  but they are remarkably similar in design. An interesting question as to who invented it first.


locomotion said:


> cool, never seen one before
> that saddle is pretty interesting, hopefully it's salvageable ..... I would sandblast that thing with glass beads or aluminium oxide and see the result






GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Better to soak in oxalic acid



I think I would try the OA bath method first, some of the springs are quite fragile and a couple of them are broken already.
I have contacted one of the museums to see if they will send me detailed photos of their saddle.
Hopefully they can help.


----------



## David Brown (Dec 30, 2020)

Blasting with baking Soda works great also. Have had that done to a few frames a lot less hard on the metal.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 30, 2020)

David Brown said:


> Blasting with baking Soda works great also. Have had that done to a few frames a lot less hard on the metal.




Unfortunately the bicycles frame is beyond blasting. It requires one of the frame tubes to be completely replaced as it has rotted right through in a couple of places.
This will be addressed in the not too distant future I hope.
Firstly I am moving house over the next month,  not easy during a lockdown,  and then the dismantling will start in earnest.


----------



## kermit (Dec 31, 2020)

I think Victor had a roller shaft drive also


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 1, 2021)

bikejunk said:


> Wow--- yes Orient had the same system called spin rollers I wonder who got the patent rights from who - like my Durkopp licenced by Rover



Would love to see some photos of the Durkopp.
A friend collects only Rovers, he has around 14 I think, all from different years.
I'm sure he'd love to see your Durkopp.


kermit said:


> I think Victor had a roller shaft drive also



I'll check that one out too, thanks for the information.


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 2, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Would love to see some photos of the Durkopp.
> A friend collects only Rovers, he has around 14 I think, all from different years.
> I'm sure he'd love to see your Durkopp.
> 
> I'll check that one out too, thanks for the information.



search durkopp on this sight


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 26, 2021)

I finally started work on this project today.
Most things came apart fairly easily.....








The seat stays have a quite interesting construction, two individual pieces with a separate linking piece.....







This allows the rear hub to be pulled sideways from the back-pedalling band brake mechanism. 
More info and photos to follow tomorrow.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2021)

Here is where having a fabricator/machinist as a good friend would come in handy!  An ambitious project but worth saving such a unique machine. I look forward to your progress. V/r Shawn


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 27, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Here is where having a fabricator/machinist as a good friend would come in handy!  An ambitious project but worth saving such a unique machine. I look forward to your progress. V/r Shawn



Thanks, I have a few such friends fortunately,  and some engineering skills myself.
But none with specialist frame building skills, but these friends have friends, so hopefully someone will know someone.
It will take time, but I hope we get there in the end. 
The ultimate aim is to make it rideable and reliable to use for certain cycling events.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 27, 2021)

Id replicate the seat and leave the original alone for preservation..very cool bike worthy of saving..


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 27, 2021)

Working on the original rear wheel today.
Unfortunately the rim was completely rotten, I couldn't see how far gone it was until I removed both of the tyres on it.
Yes, both of the tyres!
The outer cover was a TOC original beaded edge type tyre from the 'Leicester Rubber Co.'.....





Fitted inside that was a very early 'Dunlop Cambridge' clincher with no tread pattern, completely slick.....




This was obviously fitted as a puncture proofing method, crazy!
Inside that was a period Dunlop inner tube; sadly none of these,like the rim, are saveable.....




The spokes were also toast, but I've saved the original nipples and washers.
Spoking pattern was 4x, tied and soldered.

I now have to decide to go with beaded edge replacement rims, or clinchers.
Clinchers would be easier in terms of tyre choices, but we'll see.

The rear hub is in very good condition and the freewheel is free, not seized.....




'Freewheel' side showing the roller-drive system in detail.....




Braking side.....




Hub oiler is by 'Perry' and is patented, number:
19588/94.....




...now I just have to do some research on how to dismantle it, as I'll need to remove the 'freewheel' and the braking surface in order to respoke and rebuild the wheel.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Dismantling the rear hub took a little while, but it came apart with no issues in the end....
.



...gear case cover has a celluloid window so you can see the gear in action. It was very dirty but gently cleaned up it still retains some transparency.....




The main gear itself is now exposed and is in great condition,  the nickel plate is wonderful.....





Beautiful!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 5, 2021)

Those bits look fabulous!  Thank you for sharing the detail images.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 13, 2021)

The gearwheel has now been removed from the bottom bracket, and I think you'll agree, it's an amazing item.....











...the bottom bracket remains in situ with this removed,  with no need to adjust any cones or bearings.
Drive side.....




... brake actuating side.....




Driveshaft is off now too.....




I'll show you the bottom bracket tomorrow.


----------

